# Your going to love this one.



## table1349 (Mar 15, 2016)

This 'Famous' Photographer is Getting Called Out for His Public Comments

Discuss.......


----------



## bribrius (Mar 15, 2016)

he had a right to say whatever he wants. Whether or not individuals like it is another matter and he may suffer consequences of that. OR may become more notorious.


----------



## pixmedic (Mar 15, 2016)

I hope fate is as kind to him as he has been to others.


----------



## limr (Mar 15, 2016)

Typing this sentence took more attention than that story or that jagoff deserves.


----------



## Gary A. (Mar 15, 2016)

Success does not give you the right to treat other like dirt.  With success and fame comes greater social responsibility.


----------



## cherylynne1 (Mar 16, 2016)

I saw this story a few weeks ago in another photography group. It broke my heart, because I used to be a big fan of his. I purchased his tutorials and exchanged emails with him. I had no idea about any of this at the time. 

On the other hand, I never really recommended this tutorials after I purchased them. They aren't really detailed enough for beginners, and it's basically 7 hours of "Add a sky overlay and use Nik color effects." He said it was his entire workflow, but from what I could see he never corrected white balance or exposure in his examples. And after watching how he achieved his "look," I realized that pretty much all of his pictures looked exactly the same. 

Anyway...it makes me feel sick that I gave  him money. I feel personally betrayed.


----------



## robbins.photo (Mar 16, 2016)

cherylynne1 said:


> Anyway...it makes me feel sick that I gave  him money. I feel personally betrayed.



Well if it makes you feel any better at all apparently he spent that money and a whole ton more on a vehicle for his daughter that she doesn't appreciate one bit.  I'm guessing there is an Apple tree sort of thing going on there..



Sent from my N9518 using Tapatalk


----------

